# Your fashion style



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm bored, alright?
Anywhence, post your look/how you dress.

Head: Either long, flowing black hair or a slightly long flattop cut. Absolutely no piercings or tattoos.

Torso: Any dark-colored shirt, black hooded fleece(always has to be zipped since I hate the ones with no zips) for when it rains and my trusty black overcoat.

Arms: Fingerless gloves, preferably padded to keep my hands warm.

Legs: Cargo pants. Simple.

Feet: Steel-toe boots or my trusty Vans sneakers.


----------



## Flora (Aug 27, 2008)

Head: Brown hair, shoulder length.  Also, one of those Booksox.  Don't ask.

Everything Else: Navy jumper over white shirt and navy shorts

It's my school uniform.

I'm the kid who throws on a shirt and pants and calls it an outfit.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a love for wearing a really long short leave jacket that is waaaay to big in length,  and the and then wearing a short skirt so it looks like I'm not wearing pants.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 27, 2008)

Dewgongeru said:


> I have a love for wearing a really long short leave jacket that is waaaay to big in length,  and the and then wearing a short skirt so it looks like I'm not wearing pants.


I...uh...*explosivenosebleedspasm*


----------



## Flora (Aug 27, 2008)

...
...
...
:D


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 27, 2008)

That's how I'm dressing right now anyways.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 28, 2008)

I dunno; I kinda just throw crap that matches well enough on, but there is a common theme in what I shop for. I wear a lot of brown and gray with some army green and blue here and there. In cool/cold weather I always have a jacket (or coat, depending on what's more appropriate) that I wear all day. 

I've recently started wearing lots of button-up shirts with pockets that look kind of like they'd go to military uniforms of some sort. Also blazer-esque things. I pretty much always wear jeans and Converse, and the jeans usually look too big for me because I am short and skinny and they do not make pants that fit me.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 28, 2008)

My hair's all crazy and curly and a mess~ So I usually keep the beast in a ponytail. Yes, I call it a "beast", because it cannot be tamed. Once, I was brushing it whilst it was dry... ooh... complete nightmare. The brush got caught and eventually, the bristles broke off. Yeah. I'm never doing that again, obviously. XD

Lots of black and white, hmm~ And red too. I don't have any logos or sayings on my shirts, they're all either plain or have stripes. Also, collars, all of my shirts have collars. Buttoned up to the very top, to keep all the pervy boys from staring at my chest. Sometimes my shirts will be short-sleeved, sometimes long, I alternate between them. And I'll wear blazers/suits too.

For the legs, it's always black/white jeans (never blue, I hate blue jeans.). Skirts are rare though, I only wear them when I feel like it. And if I do wear a skirt, it's not a normal one... oh no... My skirts are VERY long, they cover my feet. As you can see, pretty much the only bit of skin Arylett shows is her face and her hands, sometimes her arms.

Shoes are always socks with sandals. And no, I don't care if you're not supposed to do that. It's comfortable. 

Obviously, I have a rather odd sense of style. (I've been told that my style is "conservative". Hmm, I wouldn't disagree with that.)


----------



## Linzys (Aug 28, 2008)

Head: Short, never all all the way to my shoulders but varying blond hair. I'm planning on getting a pixie cut. Sometimes I wear a wool rainbow striped beanie. :3

Torso: Usually a brightly colored, always fitted, shirt with a picture on it (Stuff like a pink pac-man ghost, caffeine molecule, 'Shut Up And Dance!', etc.). Usually from Hot Topic or something. I also always wear a black blazer-ish jacket from H&M.

Arms: Sleeves? xD;

Legs: Always just a random pair of dark blue jeans. Almost all of mine have acrylic paint stains all over them xD

Feet: Black n' white converse with mismatched ankle socks. :B


----------



## Sketchy Galore (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm a minimalist in all things, including the way I dress. :- /

Head: Short, brownish hair.  Longer and messier in the front/on top

Torso: Random t-Shirt, even during the Winter.  I'm told I have weird shirts.  When the temperature is around freezing, I'll put on a red FullMetal Alchemist sweatshirt.

Arms: Nothing?  Kinda tan when compared to the rest of my body due to perpetually wearing t-shirts.

Legs: Cargo pants or paint-spattered jeans, usually with grass stains. (Laundry is for losers)

Feet: The same tattered black New Balance shoes I've had forever.  I have a new pair of the same shoes in the same size somewhere, but I'm waiting to wear these ones out all the way before I bring out the new ones.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 28, 2008)

Head: Long flowing brown hair right now but I'm cutting it short next week. I'm gonna look like a Beatle :U Oh and I wear racing/cabby caps from time to time.

Torso: Usually a white or blue shirt with a sweatervest or waistcoat and sometimes a tie or bow-tie, but if it's really, really warm or my shirts are in the wash I just wear a black or blue t-shirt.

Arms: Often wear a watch and some bracelets I got from my parents.

Legs: Either jeans or black dress trousers.

Feet: Right now I wear sandals really often because it's warm as hell in Portugal but usually socks (either little white ones or darker than my trousers because wearing socks lighter than your trousers is retarded) and little black shoes. I found some adorable ones with a silver buckle I wear quite often.

And I also wear coats when it's cold, like most people. And sometimes my /band pilot jacket. My goal is to find some suit jacket that aren't too big for me but give me nice shoulders and a more masculine shape and then I'll be able to wear suits to school ;w;

Preppy? No, Presidential.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 28, 2008)

fashion is not something I concern myself with, I wear what's clean and comfortable


----------



## Zeph (Aug 28, 2008)

Altmer said:


> fashion is not something I concern myself with, I wear what's clean and comfortable


This.

I do not care in the _slightest_ about looking good, and it annoys me how you can buy, say, a T-shirt for about £5 and yet if that same T-shirt has a certain brand logo on it it suddenly costs about £30 extra.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking good can work wonders with things like getting a job, so it is useful.
And you can look fantastic while not paying much money.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 28, 2008)

Altmer said:


> fashion is not something I concern myself with, I wear what's clean and comfortable


this

I only make a proper effort for serious things like interviews


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 28, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> This.
> 
> I do not care in the _slightest_ about looking good, and it annoys me how you can buy, say, a T-shirt for about £5 and yet if that same T-shirt has a certain brand logo on it it suddenly costs about £30 extra.


I agree. Although there are certain things I would NEVER wear, I don't care about fashion. I do have _some_ brand clothes, but they're stuff I got from my cousin anyway(she almost only wears brand stuff or so I've heard). The only thing that matters to me is that I like it, and I like a lot.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 28, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> I do have _some_ brand clothes, but they're stuff I got from my cousin anyway.


Me too. And also my older brother. Oh, and cousin_s_, not just cousin.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 28, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Me too. *And also my older brother. Oh, and cousins, not just cousin*.


If that part was for me(it's kinda hard to tell)... well, I only got it from one cousin.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 28, 2008)

Fairly large, usually guys' or unisex t-shirts and jeans or shorts, invariably. Dresses and skirts are uncomfortable and generally suck, so the only ones I own are for special occasions when for whatever reason I can't get away with fancy dress pants. White socks and sneakers for the feet, although since it's still summer here I'd rather wear my sandals from time to time and I can't find them. D:


----------



## Zeph (Aug 28, 2008)

WUE, I meant that _I_ got _my_ clothes from my brother and more than one cousin =]


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 28, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> WUE, I meant that _I_ got _my_ clothes from my brother and more than one cousin =]


Okay. I was just wondering what you meant :P


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 28, 2008)

I pretty much exclusively buy my clothes from places such as Topman, Republic, Bench et cetera [though I haven't been inside River Island for a while]. That should give you some sort of idea as to how I dress.

Right now my hair's a bit long [well, long for short hair] but it used to be really long.


----------



## Keltena (Aug 28, 2008)

... I don't think I have a fashion sense. I wear clothes, and that's it. Basically: shirts, usually plain, solid colors. Pants, usually not jeans. Shoes, usually practical or easy to wear. The only thing I wear that even hints at a fashion sense is my safety-pin bracelet (which is the most fashionable accessory in the _world_, plzkthnx.)

My hair is sometimes down (not often because it's getting long), sometimes up in a high or low ponytail or pigtails, often held back with clips. It will be braided 24/7 as soon as possible.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 28, 2008)

I almost always wear my beloved Cheap Monday jeans. They're black, of course.

Other than that... Well, it varies.

But I dress in black, invariably.

Always black.

Maybe with a tint of red, too...

But always black.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 28, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> I almost always wear my beloved Cheap Monday jeans. They're black, of course.
> 
> Other than that... Well, it varies.
> 
> ...


I would hug you if I weren't a few hundred miles away.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 28, 2008)

Hah. Why?


----------



## allitersonance (Aug 28, 2008)

Short-sleeve shirts and long shorts/pants. Generally a solid colour, and anything but white - everything white that I wear, ever, gets a stain the first time I wear it. Often within an hour of putting it on.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 28, 2008)

Kusarigamaitachi said:


> Short-sleeve shirts and long shorts/pants. Generally a solid colour, and anything but white - everything white that I wear, ever, gets a stain the first time I wear it. Often within an hour of putting it on.


Basically the same as this, minus the bit about white. I occasionally wear white.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 28, 2008)

what the hell people
brand name clothes =/= fashion =/= style =/= looking good
in fact they make you look like shit.
anyway.

Head: Long dark hair, nearly black but not quite, a little past my shoulders. Never hats, etc. Fairly straight but twists a little on very humid days. Although when I'm exercising I wear a black and red dragony headband thing to keep it out of my face.

Torso: Mostly black shirts that are strange or have a band name on them (I'll take a picture of my guitartree iPodwolf shirt sometime haha) but I have a few nice ones that are dark green or brown or gray. In the winter, which is fairly often here, I wear a zippered sweatshirt over the shirt, which gives me more freedom of what to wear because black hoodie + black jeans + brown shirt is acceptable to me.

Arms: Sometimes a watch, or one glove on my right hand because I lost the other one.

Legs: Always pants. I prefer jeans, which can be black or a light wispy blue. I also have very dark gray or green pants, that are a different material, and two brownish ones that I wear if it's either that or all black. 

Feet: Black running shoes. I have no idea why they are black. Probably because white shoes are all too common. And most other shoe styles are stupid.


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm so boring.

Hair: Long, curly. Either braided or in a ponytail.

Shirt: Black t-shirt, usually a band t-shirt. Or natural tones with leaves and stuff on them.

Pants: Full length jeans unless it's insanely hot. Then I wear shorts. I only wear black, blue and khaki.

Shoes: Converse sneakers or a pair of really comfortable grey half-boots that I have.


----------



## octobr (Aug 29, 2008)

I like to be clean and sharp. Usually it's just a fitting t-shirt without any stupid message on it and jeans, but I like to go to school in some sort of collar/vest/tie ensemble if I can. I also really really like polos and sweatervests. And saddleshoes. And light colors. I am preppy as fuck if you will. I try not to wear black because it's boring and dark and I like to not be dead and tired.


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 29, 2008)

FUCK WHATS IN FASHION!

Hair: long, wavy almost black, and NEVER pulled back.

Torso: black, band shirts, when its cold a black sweat shirt.

Arms: a watch, if I don't know what time it is I go crazy :D.

Legs: blue or black jeans.

Feet: ankle socks and vans shoes.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 29, 2008)

Usually I just put on a t-shirt that is funny, or is a band shirt, or just a shirt I like for some reason. Then on the bottom I usually put on a pair of jeans, and if the weather is right a hoodie. I'm pretty much the only person in my grade who doesn't shop at Abercrombie/Aeropostale/Hollister/AE. Mostly because all their shirts are nothing but their brand name written huge in the middle. HEY PREPPY STORES. If you want me to advertise for you, _you_ pay _me_, not the other way around. We clear?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 29, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> HEY PREPPY STORES. If you want me to advertise for you, _you_ pay _me_, not the other way around. We clear?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Daigonite (Aug 29, 2008)

Everything REALLY PLAIN.

Very boring, I know.


----------



## o_O (Aug 29, 2008)

Mostly nerdy looking stuff. Lots of striped or collared shirts. Sometimes I wear printed tees. For pants I wear jeans and cargoes sometimes, but about 75% of the time I wear shorts. Basically look kinda like youngsters in the games without the hat.


----------



## KMew (Aug 29, 2008)

Head: Short Brown Hair (well, in the summer it's more blonde.)
Torso: Usually clothes from Aeropostale or Hollister or American Eagle. Hah, I shop at all those stores, yeah. 
Pants: Normally I'm wearing plaid shorts from the above stores or jeans.
Feet: Blue + White Nike Shox. Pwn.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 29, 2008)

Dewgongeru said:


> I have a love for wearing a really long short leave jacket that is waaaay to big in length,  and the and then wearing a short skirt so it looks like I'm not wearing pants.


... gross you're like twelve


T-shirts, sports bras, and some form of pants/trousers that are not jeans.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 29, 2008)

I tend to wear t-shirts of bright colours with weird things on them, linen trousers, my Scarf Of Many Colours and slightly battered trainers. Whoo?


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Aug 30, 2008)

I like to dress in layers, and I abhor shorts, but other than that, anything goes.  I like wearing lots of different styles. Yesterday I wore a Dead Rising T-shirt with black cargoes and purple Airwalks, but the day before I wore a light blue collared shirt under a brown sweater and jeans. So, yeah, bit of a toss up for me every day.


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm almost always in blue jeans unless my mom persuades me to wear plaid-pattern capris or shorts. I hate wearing glasses, they look too nerdy on me. I wear tops that are either tight, with a v-neck, with low cuts, or a combination of two or all three of those features. Color usually doesn't matter to me (except I NEVER wear green or yellow unless the yellow has orange with it). Neither does the length of the sleeves. Brown with green or brown with blue bothers me. Most brown clothes bother me. My hair is all-natural, as in it's not dyed or styled or anything like that. It's a dark brown and very thick, usually frizzy. My mom usually insists on tying it in a high ponytail so I won't look like a _bruja_, or witch.


----------

